
Google Says "We're Not Doing a Mobile Phone" - joshuaHatfield
http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/2007/03/24/google-says-outright-were-not-building-a-mobile-phone/
======
danielha
Maybe, but they didn't really want to do email either. Individual handsets can
possibly be ruled out, but huge (huge-r?) moves in the mobile arena is a
given.

~~~
phil
it's funny that the quote got reported as "we're not doing a mobile phone,"
when in his second sentence he pretty much says "because handsets suck right
now and we'd rather replace them with something completely different."

